

Dropbox Git Hosting - bitsweet
https://coderwall.com/p/qquf5q

======
15DCFA8F
There is a lot of potential for repository corruption, using this way. You can
use Dropbox for backing up Git (or Mercurial) repositories though, with
bundles:

    
    
      cd $PROJ
      git bundle create ~/Dropbox/git/proj.git --all
    

This would create only one file, bundling all commits, in a corruption safe
way.

